# New puppy ***PIC*******DUW***



## Jay84 (May 14, 2011)

So, i have been really slack with the camera.... looking after the new puppy has been a full time job lol.

He has settled really well and has had the last 2 nights accident free! He is getting good during the day too and we have only had him a week. Needless to say his daddies are very proud lol

For those that did not see my thread last week, he is an 11 week old Italian Greyhound. We named him Danté.

Without further delay...... here he is!


----------



## Smithers (May 14, 2011)

Naww  Cute as a button.....but I see evil in them eye's lol.


----------



## lisa5 (May 14, 2011)

Dante is just too cute (same name as my new little woma). Love his eyes, they are very unusual.


----------



## HypnoticSlither (May 14, 2011)

oh you a very lucky  that breed are very intelligent. Just a tip for you this breed is prone to cancer on the nose from the sun... so in summer use human kids sunscreen on there nose  he has amazing eyes. whats his personality like so far?


----------



## snakeluvver (May 14, 2011)

Wooooooaaaaaaaaaah if cuteness could kill I'd be long dead by now...


----------



## dihsmaj (May 14, 2011)

2nd last pic is him with a 'durr' face.


----------



## AshMan (May 14, 2011)

Aww, cute! Iv never seen an Italian Grey Hound before but from your last thread i got the impression they are diffrent to normal Grey Hounds? He doesnt appear to have the tall, thin stature of a normal Grey Hound? but then i could be wrong as i dont think iv ever seen a Grey Hound puppy before.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (May 14, 2011)

Gorgeous little puppy, and those eyes! Can't say i've seen this breed in the past, but I will keep them in mind in the future.


----------



## mumofsnakelover (May 14, 2011)

Too cute, love those big eyes, but I reckon he could get up to mischief, has he started to swing on the washing line yet?


----------



## euphorion (May 14, 2011)

AshMan said:


> Aww, cute! Iv never seen an Italian Grey Hound before but from your last thread i got the impression they are diffrent to normal Grey Hounds? He doesnt appear to have the tall, thin stature of a normal Grey Hound? but then i could be wrong as i dont think iv ever seen a Grey Hound puppy before.


 
These guys are like pocket-rocket Greyhounds, in miniature! Google the breed, they are pretty much nothing like a standard Greyhound. Just like a mini Poodle is nothing like a standard.


----------



## Jay84 (May 14, 2011)

HypnoticSlither said:


> oh you a very lucky  that breed are very intelligent. Just a tip for you this breed is prone to cancer on the nose from the sun... so in summer use human kids sunscreen on there nose  he has amazing eyes. whats his personality like so far?



he has a little pink nose too! I'll be sure to keep him protected. Only the best for my little baby.

He is really really playful, without being boisterous. The breed are known for being very timid so i have been socialising him alot and gettin him used to loud noises, people, other dogs etc. He has not yet shied away from any situation and just LOVES people. 



AshMan said:


> Aww, cute! Iv never seen an Italian Grey Hound before but from your last thread i got the impression they are diffrent to normal Grey Hounds? He doesnt appear to have the tall, thin stature of a normal Grey Hound? but then i could be wrong as i dont think iv ever seen a Grey Hound puppy before.



They are miniatures compared to the standard greyhounds. He will grow a little taller and then loose his chubbyness and be more slender.



mumofsnakelover said:


> Too cute, love those big eyes, but I reckon he could get up to mischief, has he started to swing on the washing line yet?



Hahaha.... no no.... he will be very well behaved lol


----------



## AshMan (May 14, 2011)

Ahh cool


----------



## Jazzz (May 14, 2011)

next time if your thinking of getting a grey hound why not get an ex racer? i know there a bit large but have the same lifestyle as the small variety. Your puppy is gorgeous but so are the thousands upon thousands of exracers being euthanised each year from lack of homes. 

dont mean to put a downer on the thread, just something to think about if anyone is looking at a grey hound =]


----------



## sookie (May 15, 2011)

No daddy,it wasn't me.your slipper is full of my goober but it wasn't me.and the rubbish tried to escape from the bin.....oh i tried my hardest to stop it but the bin overpowered me........honest daddy's.
So innocent and cute,yet we all know the truth,hahahahahahahaha


----------



## gregcranston (May 15, 2011)

Wow, super cute, congrats Jay!


----------



## Jay84 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## K3nny (May 18, 2011)

naaaaw, love the "human like" eyes
quick question tho, how active are they? heard they bolt like crazy compared to normal greyhounds (that get positively mellow as adults especially retired racers)


----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> So, i have been really slack with the camera.... looking after the new puppy has been a full time job lol.
> 
> He has settled really well and has had the last 2 nights accident free! He is getting good during the day too and we have only had him a week. Needless to say his daddies are very proud lol
> 
> ...


 
OMFG, I quoted just so he is in the thread more. He is GORGEOUS!!!!! I wanna cuddle him


----------



## Jay84 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 18, 2011)

he has gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Jay84 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## kawasakirider (May 18, 2011)

Hey Jay, my GF was wondering if the eye colour is rare? I showed her, because Dante looks similar to our mini foxy, and I knew she'd think he's gorgeous


----------



## craig.a.c (May 18, 2011)

He is cute.

Looks alot like Ren lol.


----------



## Jay84 (May 19, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Hey Jay, my GF was wondering if the eye colour is rare? I showed her, because Dante looks similar to our mini foxy, and I knew she'd think he's gorgeous


 
I have been looking for the right Italian Greyhound for some time....... i can't really say whether it is rare or not, but i have not seen one with eyes like him before. The breeder who has had 5 litters from the same parents has never had a puppy with the same eyes either.




craig.a.c said:


> He is cute.
> 
> Looks alot like Ren lol.



Ren ?!?!?! Oh Craig, thats harsh hahahahaha


----------



## Froggiestyle (May 22, 2011)

did you want my postal address??? Thats one cute and loving puppy you have there.


----------



## pythrulz (May 22, 2011)

dante has big puppy dog eues nice name!


----------



## Jay84 (May 22, 2011)

Froggiestyle said:


> did you want my postal address??? Thats one cute and loving puppy you have there.


 

He won't be going anywhere! lol


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 22, 2011)

Train him up and bring him to my work!


----------



## Mace699 (May 22, 2011)

Jay mate great choice they are a great dog and are always willing to learn do whatever to make master happy... look forward to see him as he gets bigger.... must admit i love the italians over the normal greyhounds and for years it was a choice between huskies or greyhounds went with the huskies and will mostlikely never turn back. but nothing beats getting a puppy and having a new freindship one that i can garauntee you will be thankful for everyday.


----------



## Jay84 (May 22, 2011)

Jannico said:


> Train him up and bring him to my work!



Where do you work?



Mace699 said:


> Jay mate great choice they are a great dog and are always willing to learn do whatever to make master happy... look forward to see him as he gets bigger.... must admit i love the italians over the normal greyhounds and for years it was a choice between huskies or greyhounds went with the huskies and will mostlikely never turn back. but nothing beats getting a puppy and having a new freindship one that i can garauntee you will be thankful for everyday.



I have read lots of info saying they are eager to learn...... however hard to housetrain! So far we have had him for just over 2 weeks. When we take him outside he knows it's time for ''poos and wees'' lol and if we take him out regularly we do not have any accidents. He has only had about 5 accidents since we have had him which i am most happy about...... we are definitely on our way to having a housetrained dog!

He has definitely bonded with me in particular, while he will be a family dog, i think i am his person. THE START OF A LONG AND REWARDING FRIENDSHIP!

I will be sure to update pics each month or so to show his growth and development. I am a little snap happy lol...... proud dad!


----------



## hypochondroac (May 22, 2011)

Very cute pup. Interesting to see if he keeps his blue eyes, many different breeds of dogs have blue eyes as puppies and then gradually darken with age.

Edit: Jay, it is a rare quality but made rarer by the fact that they're faulted or disqualified in the show ring for having partially or completely blue eyes so it's not a trait breeders strive for. Mostly because of the association between blue eyes and deafness. Shame though, i love blue eyed dogs.


----------

